# Dear Dp



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Dear Dp,

I've come to realize that I have to accept you. I hope you understand that it is going to take me a while to adjust to you but I will. I have faith that we will be able to work things out in the near future. I think that the more time we spend together, the closer we will become. You will learn from me and I will learn from you. One day you will look at me and realize that I can make it on my own. You will see my potential to fight through life without your protection. You will be proud of me and I will always remember your teachings.

I just want to let you know that even though I don't understand you completely, I appreciate your intentions. Thank you so much for trying to protect me through these rough times. You are making me stronger and wiser, day by day. I know now, that when I am healed, I will never take life for granted again.

See you in a few seconds.. ha









Lots of love,
Meesha (Outlaw)


----------



## Sportsking831 (Jul 22, 2010)

Amen to that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

outlaw said:


> Dear Dp,
> 
> I've come to realize that I have to accept you. I hope you understand that it is going to take me a while to adjust to you but I will. I have faith that we will be able to work things out in the near future. I think that the more time we spend together, the closer we will become. You will learn from me and I will learn from you. One day you will look at me and realize that I can make it on my own. You will see my potential to fight through life without your protection. You will be proud of me and I will always remember your teachings.
> 
> ...


This is the coolest thread I've ever seen!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I must admit, I expected something like "Dear DP, FUCK YOU GO AWAY FUCKING HELL" , but yeah.. you might be right, we probably have to welcome it so that it can go away..


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I must admit, I expected something like "Dear DP, FUCK YOU GO AWAY FUCKING HELL" , but yeah.. you might be right, we probably have to welcome it so that it can go away..


yeah thats what i was expecting


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> yeah thats what i was expecting


Me too but this made me smile and sigh.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I must admit, I expected something like "Dear DP, FUCK YOU GO AWAY FUCKING HELL"


lol,i'm still laughing.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I must admit, I expected something like "Dear DP, FUCK YOU GO AWAY FUCKING HELL"


lol,i'm still laughing.You see?in spite of the suffering you are going through,you still have the ability to make others laugh.One has to be strong by keeping the sense of humor even in the worst situations.
I find that awesome,man.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

hehe, hey guys im glad you guys liked the post! Still fighting.. thank god we still have our sense of humours!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Mario said:


> lol,i'm still laughing.You see?in spite of the suffering you are going through,you still have the ability to make others laugh.One has to be strong by keeping the sense of humor even in the worst situations.
> I find that awesome,man.


The sense of humor might be one of the few things that keeps us alive, so let there be lots and lots of humor around here


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

outlaw said:


> Dear Dp,
> 
> I've come to realize that I have to accept you. I hope you understand that it is going to take me a while to adjust to you but I will. I have faith that we will be able to work things out in the near future. I think that the more time we spend together, the closer we will become. You will learn from me and I will learn from you. One day you will look at me and realize that I can make it on my own. You will see my potential to fight through life without your protection. You will be proud of me and I will always remember your teachings.
> 
> ...


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha! Great topic : )
I always personified DP as more of an evil demon than a protector though. But maybe you are right


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Dear DP,

I wish you would let me know when you will permenately let me go so I could love you forever and ever. Or else fuck you.


----------

